# VirtualBox GUI in FreeBSD



## Mihail (Aug 15, 2015)

VirtualBox GUI in FreeBSD где взять и как поставить?


----------



## Mihail (Aug 15, 2015)

VirtualBox GUI in FreeBSD where to find and how to put it?


----------



## scottro (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm afraid I don't speak your language so not sure what your question is.  However, it is about the VirtualBox GUI when FreeBSD is a host, that usually works out of the box.  I think you can install the guest additions by using the GUI menu.  If you are talking about FreeBSD as a guest, it's mentioned in the wiki, you can install emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions and X should work.

EDIT:  I see you put an English translation (thank you), but I'm still not sure of your question. If you mean the video driver for a FreeBSD guest, I've answered.


----------



## Mihail (Aug 15, 2015)

" However, it is about the VirtualBox GUI when FreeBSD is a host, that usually works out of the box."  - do not works out of the box...

Thanks for the answer! Specify where manual or the secret setup VirtualBox under FreeBSD. I do desktop, I like speed. Because the software requires some non-trivial steps to set it until I solve the problem I find it easier to make the system simpler VirtualBox. Do I still have the second screw is another operating system but is not convenient perezagruzhats addition I want to zfs and it requires all of the screw and it is not clear how to put on her grub2 or something else like that. I have to put everything out of the box without errors and icon appears in the menu after restarting the KDE4 but still it does not start. just does not start and everything. Tell me what to do. Was delivered 10.2 Release + xorg + kde + sudo + nano... And VirtualBox already under KDE. Tell me what to do and how to please


----------



## Mihail (Aug 15, 2015)

https://translate.google.com
)))

This perezagruzhats = reboot )))


----------



## Mihail (Aug 15, 2015)

Is not tested how to work with the network will be like
but it failed to deliver as it is written on the link
and only the assembly, installation failed because there were errors with the packet size as I understand.
https://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox


----------



## scottro (Aug 16, 2015)

Sorry we're having the misunderstanding.  Is FreeBSD the host?  If so, try opening a terminal and typing the command `VirtualBox`

If you are just clicking on a menu item, it may be that there are problems that aren't showing up. (I think you mention in another thread that you use KDE).


----------



## Mihail (Aug 19, 2015)

I just did not have the rights to run the ...


----------

